# [Gelöst] nach Kernel update schaltet PC nicht ab

## MaTu

Hallo 

Ich habe meinen Kernel von 2.6.22-r8 auf 2.6.26-4 mittels "make oldconfig" upgedated.

Wenn ich den PC jetzt runterfahren will, schaltet er am ende nicht ab und ich muß den Powerknopf betätigen,

mit dem alten Kernel ging das automatisch.

Habt ihr einen Tipp, was ich da zusätzlich noch einstellen muß damit sich der PC wieder beim Beenden automatisch ausschaltet.

Eventuell ein boot parameter: acip=force, oder 

gehört das Script /etc/acip/dafault.sh angepasst, oder

muß ich sys-power/hibernate-script installieren und da etwas anpassen.

Hier die relevante Stelle der Kernel-config

```

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

```

danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

lg MaTuLast edited by MaTu on Sun Dec 21, 2008 1:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Ich hatte ne ganze Zeit (allerdings mit allen Kernel Versionen) selbiges Problem mit einem Medion MD95500 Notebook

Abhilfe schafte letztendlich das deinstallieren von "sys-power/acpid"

MfG

----------

## Necoro

Hast du nach deinem make oldconfig mal mit make menuconfig geschaut, ob da noch sinnvolle Sachen drinstehen? - Weil bei mir hat ein make oldconfig schon öfters ... komische Sachen gemacht. Und insbesondere über größere Versionssprünge sollte man da vorsichtig sein

----------

## toralf

```
CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y
```

? Ansonsten hilft evtl. dies :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep POWER /proc/config.gz | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=10

```

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

 @Josef.95, ich habe mal acpid gestoppt und getestet, hatte aber nichts am Problem geändert.

 @Necoro, ja ich bin die Einstellungen mit make menuconfig durchgegangen.

 @toralf, ich habe den Kernel mal so angepasst, nützte aber auch nichts.

mir ist aufgefallen, daß das Keyboard und die Maus ausgeschaltet werden, die Graphikkarte läuft allerdings weiter.

Ich werde noch ein wenig suchen ob ich etwas finde, wenn nicht gehe ich zum alten Kernel zurück.

Der Pc steht in einem anderen Raum und es ist nervig da immer rüberzugehen um alles auszuschalten.

vielen Danke für eure Mühen.

lg MaTu

----------

## toralf

Anbei 

```
CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=y 
```

brauchst Du bestimmt nicht mehr, oder ? Dafür würde ich noch

```
CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

```

einfügen, hier mal meine ACPI Werte : 

```
n22 ~ # zgrep ACPI /proc/config.gz  | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

```

----------

## mrsteven

Ist das ein System ohne SMP oder Hyperthreading? Dann hilft es eventuell den Rechner mit folgenden Kerneloptionen zu starten:

```
noapic nolapic
```

In dem Fall wirklich "apic" und nicht "acpi"...  :Wink: 

Wenn ja, dann kannst du auch die Option "Local APIC on uniprocessor" unter "Processor type and features" in menuconfig ausschalten (neukompilieren nicht vergessen  :Wink:  ).

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

sorry, kann aber erst am WE wieder verschiedene Einstellungen testen.

@toralf, die APM Sachen werde ich mal versuchsweise ausschalten.

@mrsteven, CPU ist eine Intel E6600 auf einem Intelboard D975XBX2.

lg MaTu

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Habe jetzt mal einige Sachen ohne Erfolg probiert.

- APM im Kernel deaktivieren,

- acpi=force in grub in die Startzeile eingetragen und

- acpid deaktiviert.

Natürlich alles einzeln für sich, hat aber alles nichts genützt.

Noch wer eine Idee was ich machen könnte, reboot geht ohne Probleme und der alte Kernel (siehe oben) schaltet auch ohne Probleme ab.

lg MaTu

----------

## MaTu

hallo 

Ich habs mit folgenden Einstellungen hinbekommen.

```

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

hab mich über den "2.6.24-r8"-er mit make oldconfig zum "2.6.26-r4"-er hochgearbeitet und danach funktionierte es.

lg MaTu

----------

